# help i have questions



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

It's been awhile since my tt Oct 3rd,My dr started me out on 88mcg of levothyroxin.At the time seemed fine except the usual post op and the the fatigue settled in was tired all the time. I returned to work and barely made it thru some days.On dec.30 had a app. with endo she ran labs and told me if anything changes they would send me a letter, I didn't but got a call from pharmacy saying script was done ,the dr, upped to 100mcg. Now Iv'e been taking about 10 days side effects of Hi bp hand tremors and headaches pretty much all day.I still have not received lab report.Can anyone tell me if increased med could have caused these effects I'd rather have the fatigue than worry bout my bp. thanks you ay info helpfull


----------



## Octavia (Aug 1, 2011)

Yes, I believe the increase in meds could cause what you are describing. The issue could be due to too much med (somewhat unlikely, as you are still on a relatively small dose), or simply due to your body adjusting to the new dosage. Some people's bodies don't adjust to dosage changes as easily as others.

Can you get your lab results and post them?

Perhaps you could call your doctor's office and ask if you can alternate the old dosage and the new dosage for a few weeks, for an easier transition. Just a thought. Others might have better ideas.


----------



## sdinohio (Aug 10, 2012)

When I spoke with them today they said sent a copy to my family dr. then i called him he has not gotten it but endo office said would send me a copy so should have them in a couple days .Just sucks was hoping to feel better with the increase


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, after my TT I was put on 50mcgs and went really hypo. Bumped up to 100mcgs and I had a couple of rough days...the jittery/anxious feelings lasted about a week. I would think your headaches should start subsiding too, so you might want to put a call into your doctor.


----------



## jenny v (May 6, 2012)

When I go up with my medication (Synthroid) it typically takes 10-14 days for my body to adjust to it and I feel totally hyper pretty much the entire time. Have you noticed if your tremors or bp have gone down any in the last few days?


----------

